# Pump oil.....



## alpinecrick (May 11, 2007)

I have three different triplex pumps on my PW's--CAT, GP, and an AR. I use CAT oil in my CAT and GP pumps, but reading between the lines of my AR service manual, it appears they specify AR oil only.

Wondering if AR oil is the ony choice for my AR pump?

Back in the day, we just used non-detergent 30w motor oil in a pinch, but can that be used today's in pumps?


Casey


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

alpinecrick said:


> I have three different triplex pumps on my PW's--CAT, GP, and an AR. I use CAT oil in my CAT and GP pumps, but reading between the lines of my AR service manual, it appears they specify AR oil only.
> 
> Wondering if AR oil is the ony choice for my AR pump?
> 
> ...


I use 30w in my PW honda motor. Recently I had trouble starting it, so I checked out the oil level. As soon as I opened up the oil filler plug, thinned down oil started pouring out. At least a gallon! Apparently gas leaked into the case somehow. I suspect it was because of a stuck float. Anyway, I emptied it out ,filled it up with 30w oil, and she's been running beautiful ever since!.

It's probably wise to stick with the manufacturers recommendation.


----------



## alpinecrick (May 11, 2007)

But I mean oil for my pump--not the motor..........



Casey


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

alpinecrick said:


> But I mean oil for my pump--not the motor..........
> 
> 
> 
> Casey


I understand now.

http://www.arnorthamerica.com/pumpaccessories/crankcaseoil.html


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

alpinecrick,

How frequently do you have to change that oil?


----------



## alpinecrick (May 11, 2007)

CApainter said:


> alpinecrick,
> 
> How frequently do you have to change that oil?


 
Most of the triplex pumps go 500 hours between changes--it's just that this particular pump has a leak around the sight glass and I need it use it. I want extra oil on hand to keep the pump topped off until I can get some parts to repair the leak.


Casey


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

alpinecrick said:


> Most of the triplex pumps go 500 hours between changes--it's just that this particular pump has a leak around the sight glass and I need it use it. I want extra oil on hand to keep the pump topped off until I can get some parts to repair the leak.
> 
> 
> Casey


Makes sense. You would probably want something that's compatible with the recommended AR oil, unless you drained it out?


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

My thought is, anytime you stray from the manufacturer's recommendation, you've compromised any recourse.

Good Luck


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

30W non detergent for the pumps, thats what i've always used.

My Truck recommends "chrysler" oil services....I use Valvoline 

My motorcycle recommends "Harley Davidson" brand oil....I use Royal Purple

My Charger recommends "chrysler" oil services.....I use Amsoil

As long as you use the right "type", the brand really doesnt matter.....its always good to stick with the same brand though. Dont keep switching from Quakerstate, to Valvoline, to Penzoil...etc etc.


----------

